# My feet are killing me...need new boots



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

i have burtons freestyle boots. its wocked comfortable and offers tons of support.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

well i have the same boots and never had any problem with my feet becoming numb...what kind of socks are you wearing?..i found out over the years...that numbness can usually come from wearing a poor pair of socks


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> well i have the same boots and never had any problem with my feet becoming numb...what kind of socks are you wearing?..i found out over the years...that numbness can usually come from wearing a poor pair of socks


yep, i like the ultra-thin smartwool socks

if u have a high in-step also that BOA system like to cut off circulation


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

also another thing with the boa boots...when you tighten them down...do some squats with your feet flat on the ground...this will make the boa system even out.so it's not all tight up at the top


----------

